# Boat Options 24-26'



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok. Looking for a list of boats here are the requirements. 

1. V Bottom to handle Big Bay Chop
2. 24-26'
3. No finished out gel coat inside. For easy clean up with out all the bling bling. 
4. No Tunnels or shallow water boats. 
5. Dry Ride is a must!!
6. Solid boat. No Junk. 

Only a few I know of. And I have no experience with either. 
Haynie
Blazer Bay

Give me others and pics help. 
Thanks
Capt. Shawn Hebert


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have the 22' Blazer Bay and fished out of the 24', rolled gunnel with a guide in Big Lake. Both the 22' and the 24' offer dry rides and will handle the chop well. I don't know if BB makes a 26'.

My 22' has the inner liner (finished out gel coat inside) and it has been a good hull. It will top 60 mph w/ the Zuke 225hp, I usually cruise around 45 mph and have to slow down to 35 if the wind exceeds 25mph.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't own a haynie HO but i have ridden in them and they would be my choice. Really great boat.....there is a reason that just about all the guide you see run haynies.

I do own a haynie 21 cat and for me its the purrr..fect ride but not any where near the faster, smoother ability of the HO


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> I don't own a haynie HO but i have ridden in them and they would be my choice. Really great boat.....there is a reason that just about all the guide you see run haynies.
> 
> I do own a haynie 21 cat and for me its the purrr..fect ride but not any where near the faster, smoother ability of the HO


X2...Haynie HO should be your boat, well built, fast, dry & smooth.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I am out a lot and know a lot of guides and only a few I know run Haynies. But I have heard they are smooth and solid boats. I was kind of steering that way. This may drive it home for me. Thanks. Any others.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Haynie Magnum is hard to beat for a guide boat imo.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea I love the Blackjack driest boat I've been on other than a 25 Whaler just looking to get something different.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey capt., I don't know much about either of those 2 boats but the 2 brothers that guide on Livingston recently got a blazer bay. You might give them a shout. Seen several pics and it looks like a fishin beast! Reminds me of the old Kenner 24'. 
Lake Livingston guide service, they are on here in the freshwater forum.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

majek 25 xtreme?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Hey capt., I don't know much about either of those 2 boats but the 2 brothers that guide on Livingston recently got a blazer bay. You might give them a shout. Seen several pics and it looks like a fishin beast! Reminds me of the old Kenner 24'.
> Lake Livingston guide service, they are on here in the freshwater forum.


My bad......
Lake Livingston Adventures


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> majek 25 xtreme?


Didn't think they had much V to them but I maybe wrong. It needs to handle big water chop. Do you know what dead rise is does not even list a 25' on there website.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you at the Dargel HDX?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

cxjcherokec said:


> Have you at the Dargel HDX?


Not sure I can talk myself into a Cat hull for what I do.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

Majek does make a 25' extreme and is some what smooth boat but not as dry as others that size. I know you said no tunnels, But look at the el pescador 24'. It takes open water bay smoothly is extremely dry, not the fastest boat but very well built. The hull does not handle like most tunnels, backing up and low speed controls is as if a typical v hull.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I've had a El. It was a smaller one but there not wide enough for me. And there not a very efficient hull.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

JH Performance B240 made in Richmond Tx.-Meets all of your requirements & then some.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Court said:


> JH Performance B240 made in Richmond Tx.-Meets all of your requirements & then some.


That's a good looking boat but customers feel better with more sides on the boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Haynie HO or Magnum. Chris will get you on the pro team most likely since you're a guide. Other boat I'd recommend is the Majek 25 Extreme. Call Chris's Marine and talk directly to Chris and he will get you set up. He is a great guy and will probably jump at the opportunity to get another guide up north running a Haynie.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Haynie HO or Magnum. Chris will get you on the pro team most likely since you're a guide. Other boat I'd recommend is the Majek 25 Extreme. Call Chris's Marine and talk directly to Chris and he will get you set up. He is a great guy and will probably jump at the opportunity to get another guide up north running a Haynie.


Yea I can think of only one in my area running a Haynie. Just do not see them around my way much.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Haynie HO or Magnum
25' Majek Xtreme
25' Mowdy Cat


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

I like my boat. They make a 23 ft version of it. Built well and really cuts through the chop.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

tcbayman said:


> I like my boat. They make a 23 ft version of it. Built well and really cuts through the chop.


Not any bigger than what I have on the inside.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

jiginit said:


> Majek does make a 25' extreme and is some what smooth boat but not as dry as others that size. I know you said no tunnels, But look at the el pescador 24'. It takes open water bay smoothly is extremely dry, not the fastest boat but very well built. The hull does not handle like most tunnels, backing up and low speed controls is as if a typical v hull.


 I bet that majek 25 xtreme would run circles around the pescador and I would take the majek 60 miles offshore before I took the pescador to the jetties.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

CaptainHebert said:


> Not any bigger than what I have on the inside.


I meant to say that they have a 25 ft version of it but I typed 23.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

25' Haynie Magnum

Reach out to Capt Tommy Alexander. He ran one.
That rig rides like a caddy and has room for mom, all her daughters, and all their ***.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know about some of the other boats but you have to ride in an HO before you decide. It's not just fast and smooth, it can run in chop at a great clip and still stay dry and comfortable. It may not be the fastest boat in smooth conditions, but in moderate to rough conditions it is as fast (while still staying dry and comfortable) as any I've been on.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I know you didn't seem interested in a cat, but check out the rough water You Tube videos. They only have the 25 on video. These boats eat rough water!!! I have one of each. The white 23 without the raised console has a ton of deck space. Great guide boat. *

*Danny Thrower*
*281-447-7689*


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

I would be EXTREMELY cautious about purchasing a Blazer Bay for a guide boat. I won't divulge into the specifics on a public forum but if you'd like more information text or email.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Does Southshore still make their 26'er?


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Transport XLR8 2480


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Does Southshore still make their 26'er?


Yea but its a tunnel. Jim West runs one.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I was in a bluewave on Lake Borgne last week, wind blowing 20 coming across and we were dry all the way in. Running about 45mph in 2 plus rollers.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam! (Feb 24, 2014)

You run Trinity a lot, correct? Let's just say Galveston in general... I've ran around Galveston in a 25 Extreme and it did not have enough deadrise for our waters. It had the length to space the chop, but it could not want to cut even with burying her nose with the trim tabs to try and make her eat.

Now, we all know my thoughts on paying top dollar for an unlined and unfinished... yada yada, but as the boats themselves... The Haynie HOs are sweet rigs for big water. I have seen a few around Galveston, but you are correct, not a lot run them. Never taken a ride in a Magnum, but I am sure it's nice.

The only other option I could think of is taking the money you were going to put into a new boat, and spend it redoing a monster older 24 Kenner. Foot for foot, dollar for dollar, those old Kenners are hard to beat for most anything in Galveston.

I think you are on the right track not wanting to run a cat in G-Bay.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> I don't own a haynie HO but i have ridden in them and they would be my choice. Really great boat.....there is a reason that just about all the guide you see run haynies.
> 
> I do own a haynie 21 cat and for me its the purrr..fect ride but not any where near the faster, smoother ability of the HO


Should have qualified my comment .... A lot of guides run haynie a on the middle coast where I fish .... That haynie a backyard though. Sorry I wasn't more specific

Still think the HO or the magnum are excellent options

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freisy14 (May 23, 2011)

I'm at eagle point if you ever want to ride in the 25 haynie magnum call me it is absolutley awesome..Chris will make it any way you want it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

Captain Hebert,

If you would like a demo in a 25 Extreme, pm me and we can set something up. My 25.5 is in Corpus, but I can bring it up here if you want to run one in Galveston Bay. My partner guides out of an Illusion, but I prefer the 25.5 for its space, stability, and ease of maintenance. I can still run fairly shallow, but the footprint of the boat makes the ride a lot smoother. I fish with my daughter (10) and father (84) and the stability of the boat is nice. No issues crossing Corpus Christi Bay or Baffin in any chop. 

I opted for the 25.5 after I watched one walk away from us on the MRGO in a 35mph wind during the Chalmette IFA in 2012. My previous three boats were full liner Scouts and I got tired of the maintenance, cleaning, and gelcoat repairs.

If you want a professional guides perspective, please contact my friends Steve Schultz (361) 949-7359 or Butch White (361) 937-5773 Cell (361) 815-7474. They operate out of these platforms and have the life and guide experience to give you a better perspective.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Tran XLR8

Go see the boys in palacios and take a test ride... 
Boat rides solid, dry and fast


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Tran*

The Transport XLR8 2480 meets all of your listed requirements and will meet those you didnt list! I really like mine!


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam! (Feb 24, 2014)

Forgot about the XLR8... I change my vote to that for Galveston. Juarez runs one still I think.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

The SouthShore Pro 26 is a really nice ride. The tunnel is not that deep on those hulls. Jimmy has been running one for a long time. They will hold up to a lot of use. 

Shallow


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> Forgot about the XLR8... I change my vote to that for Galveston. Juarez runs one still I think.


Yes Juarez has one. Been in it several times. Doesn't ride near as good as what I have.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

CaptainHebert said:


> Yes Juarez has one. Been in it several times. Doesn't ride near as good as what I have.


You may have said it in a previous post but what are you currently running?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

if you don't like the tran 2480, then you won't like the majek 25 xtreme. In my opinion the tran takes chop a little better than the xtreme.

I've had both.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

CaptainHebert said:


> Yes Juarez has one. Been in it several times. Doesn't ride near as good as what I have.


Not sure what you run but I believe Brent has the 22' Xlr8. The 2480 is the one for big water, the extra 2.5' makes a huge difference.


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

djohn71 said:


> Captain Hebert,
> 
> If you would like a demo in a 25 Extreme, pm me and we can set something up. My 25.5 is in Corpus, but I can bring it up here if you want to run one in Galveston Bay. My partner guides out of an Illusion, but I prefer the 25.5 for its space, stability, and ease of maintenance. I can still run fairly shallow, but the footprint of the boat makes the ride a lot smoother. I fish with my daughter (10) and father (84) and the stability of the boat is nice. No issues crossing Corpus Christi Bay or Baffin in any chop.
> 
> ...


That may have been me your talking about. Lol! I fished that tournament with my 25.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> Not sure what you run but I believe Brent has the 22' Xlr8. The 2480 is the one for big water, the extra 2.5' makes a huge difference.


Huge huge difference! Buddy has the 2280 and it is nothing at all like my 2480. Beside the shorter length, it is hard to believe how different they perform.


----------



## djohn71 (Sep 5, 2012)

CaptTreyFryfogle said:


> That may have been me your talking about. Lol! I fished that tournament with my 25.


It was either you or Eschete.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Pathfinder 2600 HPS 18 degree deadrise 15inch draft. Its a liner hull but once you see how it eats up chop you wont mind the extra time spent cleaning her.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

FAT TIRE said:


> Pathfinder 2600 HPS 18 degree deadrise 15inch draft. Its a liner hull but once you see how it eats up chop you wont mind the extra time spent cleaning her.


Last I checked these were $90+k


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Tran has no sides.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Not sure what you run but I believe Brent has the 22' Xlr8. The 2480 is the one for big water, the extra 2.5' makes a huge difference.


Blackjack.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Last I checked these were $90+k


Depends on the options and engine package base is in the mid 70's http://www.pathfinderboats.com/boats/2600-hps/#overview


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

FAT TIRE said:


> Depends on the options and engine package base is in the mid 70's http://www.pathfinderboats.com/boats/2600-hps/#overview


Pathfinder does not meet my criteria. Too much bling and gel coated inside.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Reposting the requirements. Some are getting off track. 

1. V Bottom to handle Big Bay Chop (no cats)
2. 24-26'
3. No finished out gel coat inside. For easy clean up with out all the bling bling. 
4. No Tunnels or shallow water boats. 
5. Dry Ride is a must!!
6. Solid boat no junk
7. Must have sides. No real low side boats
7. Must be bigger and eat big water better than my Blackjack
8. And I will say again. Dry Ride. Dry Ride. 
9. I don't care for gas tank under console so would prefer not but not a deal breaker. 

Here is what I have came up with so far. 

Keep what I have

Fix up old Kenner. ( I have to many projects as it is)

25 Haynie

25 Transport? Not to sure about ride and how dry. I will look but don't think this is the one for me. 

I'm in no hurry my boat is great just got the bug and checking to see what's out there. Probably pull the trigger this summer.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

CaptainHebert said:


> I've had a El. It was a smaller one but there not wide enough for me. And there not a very efficient hull.


 24' El Pescador hands down, you can't compare the small one with the Big Daddy. 102' beam is not wide enough? very smooth, dry ride with tons of storage and deck space. the V-hull takes on rough water unlike the Majek hulls. I will never own anything else.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Could always just chop up the inside of my Blackjack and make it like I want. LOL. We'll maybe not. It's too sweet to chop up.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

madbayrunner said:


> 24' El Pescador hands down, you can't compare the small one with the Big Daddy. 102' beam is not wide enough? very smooth, dry ride with tons of storage and deck space. the V-hull takes on rough water unlike the Majek hulls. I will never own anything else.


Probably so but just don't think that's the one for me. Just not a fan of those type hulls. Not saying there bad or anything just not for me.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Blackjack is a good ride for sure.... I fish one over in big lake sometimes. That being said the XLR8 2480 can definitely compare to it. Go for a ride in the XLR8 and I promise you will be impressed especially with a 250 or 300 on the back. Tran will completely customize the boat for you including deck size etc. last time I was down there they had a guide set up with a small front deck that allowed for more standing room within the side walls for customers as well as a big cooler seat up front. I went thru this same debate this winter and narrowed it down to Parker Big bay or XLR8 but then decided to go back to an offshore boat instead.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

saltaholic said:


> Blackjack is a good ride for sure.... I fish one over in big lake sometimes. That being said the XLR8 2480 can definitely compare to it. Go for a ride in the XLR8 and I promise you will be impressed especially with a 250 or 300 on the back. Tran will completely customize the boat for you including deck size etc. last time I was down there they had a guide set up with a small front deck that allowed for more standing room within the side walls for customers as well as a big cooler seat up front. I went thru this same debate this winter and narrowed it down to Parker Big bay or XLR8 but then decided to go back to an offshore boat instead.


I will check them out. Thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

total refit on an old 25' outrage and a new jackplate for the bays and your in.

box in the transom and put on an armstrong bracket w the wings and a nice wader ladder arrangement , just a thought

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/cetacea/cetaceaPage59.html


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> total refit on an old 25' outrage and a new jackplate for the bays and your in.
> 
> box in the transom and put on an armstrong bracket w the wings and a nice wader ladder arrangement , just a thought


For sure been in a 25 whaler a bunch. That's what Dana has. It's a beast and will for sure fit the bill just don't think I want a whaler.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I understand

I have the 27whaler offshore

they have their drawbacks, but are built like tanks and are for sure one of the boats to be in when you really get in bad trouble, esp w customers

another plus is you can chase tarpon and do the offshore thing in a 25 outrage


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Shawn, crack the whip on Mr. Bill Kenner and get that 24-25'r built we keep hearing about!! Man that would be an awesome boat!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Great thread Shawn..... That being said.... I just came back from Tran Sport Boats in Palacios, picking up a friends boat.... I saw the 24' XLR8.... WOW!! Very nice rig, just might be my next rig. They do have sides, and TONS of deck space. Very nice setup for a guide boat. I have never ridden in one, but the design sure looks like it would work for our bay. I think the Tran Sport 24' XLR8 with a 250/300 on the back with a jack plate would be the cat's meow in Galveston Bay. I sure would like to ride in one... I'm already prepping the Ole' Lady for it. I run a liner boat now, but it wasn't bought specifically for guiding. The Tran is definitely a fishing/guiding machine, and not to mention, the guys down there, Donny, Frank, and Mr. TV himself are great to deal with. They have a really nice operation going on down there..... Just my .02 cents....

**EDIT**
FYI, the 2480 XLR8 has sides, they also make a XLR8-LS which is a low side boat but only comes in 20 and 21 foot length.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

CaptainHebert said:


> That's a good looking boat but customers feel better with more sides on the boat.


 When I first starting shopping & looked at them it bothered me too but after going out fishing in one I was sold-Went to see Bob & John & ordered mine & 2 yrs. later I have not one negative-Best boat I have ever owned.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

adpostel said:


> Great thread Shawn..... That being said.... I just came back from Tran Sport Boats in Palacios, picking up a friends boat.... I saw the 24' XLR8.... WOW!! Very nice rig, just might be my next rig. They do have sides, and TONS of deck space. Very nice setup for a guide boat. I have never ridden in one, but the design sure looks like it would work for our bay. I think the Tran Sport 24' XLR8 with a 250/300 on the back with a jack plate would be the cat's meow in Galveston Bay. I sure would like to ride in one... I'm already prepping the Ole' Lady for it. I run a liner boat now, but it wasn't bought specifically for guiding. The Tran is definitely a fishing/guiding machine, and not to mention, the guys down there, Donny, Frank, and Mr. TV himself are great to deal with. They have a really nice operation going on down there..... Just my .02 cents....
> 
> **EDIT**
> FYI, the 2480 XLR8 has sides, they also make a XLR8-LS which is a low side boat but only comes in 20 and 21 foot length.


Yep i think Tran and Haynie are on my list to look at. 
Thats the only two so far I see that I think fit the bill.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

2400tman said:


> Hey Shawn, crack the whip on Mr. Bill Kenner and get that 24-25'r built we keep hearing about!! Man that would be an awesome boat!!!!!!!!!!!


I did they could not give a time frame and I think it may be out of my price range anyway. I am not that big time. LOL. Plus it is probably going to be gelcoat inside. It will be a Awesome ride when they get it done.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the Blazer 2220 Fisherman. Nice liner boat which is what we like. It is a pain keeping all those storage hatches clean tho. I've noticed a few guides are using BB around the Aransas Pass area. 

However, I hear lots of good things about the Haynie boats. In fact, don't think I've ever heard a negative comment about Haynie or Chris' Marine. If in the new boat market, they would probably be on the top of my list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

BlueWave 250SS? Dont know if it has enough V for you, it is more of the "classic" BW hull...

http://www.bluewaveboats.com/boat-models/ss-250/


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> BlueWave 250SS? Dont know if it has enough V for you, it is more of the "classic" BW hull...
> 
> http://www.bluewaveboats.com/boat-models/ss-250/


Yes not enough V I have been in one of those.
Thanks


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Have you checked out Panga Marine? They can custom fill out the inside just the way you want it. Very versatile boat. They can leave the liner out the inside for easy cleaning.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

WadinCajun said:


> Have you checked out Panga Marine? They can custom fill out the inside just the way you want it. Very versatile boat. They can leave the liner out the inside for easy cleaning.


I hear those are good but I am just not a fan of the style. Looks too skinny. Not to many with experiance with them around here although I have a buddy that has one.


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep not too much of a beam. Theres a guy on here with a 26 hopefully he'll chime in. If you are looking for a boat that big that can still fish inshore it might be worth a look. They dont draft a whole lot and still keep big water capability. Seaborn (25) and Pathfinder (26) are two more bigger bay boats that are in that crossover big water/ bay boat area.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

A lot of the Pangas cant accommodate a trolling motor because of their high bows. I noticed the Haynies don't have as much beam as my Blue Wave do you get that room back because of the lack of a liner?


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*Albury Brothers*

http://vt.prestigevision.com/albury-brothers-boats/ma1529/embed.html

Have you seen this Albury Brothers that Travis Holeman is running? Little shorter than what you are asking about but looks like a tank!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard Plaag is moving from whaler to a new 25 contender bay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## captredneck (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Shawn,
give me a pm.I have a 2480 Transport XLR-8 you can test ride in.
Always run out of Oak Island or Anahuac.
Also, I have a buddy running the Haynie Mag.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

NWcurlew said:


> http://vt.prestigevision.com/albury-brothers-boats/ma1529/embed.html
> 
> Have you seen this Albury Brothers that Travis Holeman is running? Little shorter than what you are asking about but looks like a tank!


my SIL has one in Fla., great boats, not cheap............


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

According to your specs I would be looking at Privateer and Parker boats (I admit I have a bias towards carolina hulls) You can get different deadrise options in the Parker, it's pretty low deadrise in the Privateer. Both have very sharp entries and carolina flair which is good for the close chop and dry ride. Both built no frills and very tough. The low deadrise pounds more in head seas but drifts beautifully. Some of the higher deadrise boats will roll you to death drifting.

I love my 21 privateer which is the biggest 21' boat I have ever been in. I would really like to have the 24, it has a 9' beam and three piece construction which gives you gunnels to lean against without banging your toes into the side. And the gunnels are wide enough to walk around on. Consider one of those hulls in a 24 or 25 ft.

-Sammy


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

My tran 2480 has 12" gunnels measured from the inside floor. Mine and most I have seen the floor is somewhat elevated. I have seen one of the earlier 2280's that the floor wasn't as elevated so it gave more freeboard. I would call Donny and ask if that is available. I personally like it the way it is, but I don't have clients, but do have 3 small kids that go with me.

I run it mostly out of Galveston and the beachfront.


----------



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

*Blazer Bay*

24 GTS by Blazer Bay is exactly what you have described. There is 2 versions made pure rolled edge all webbed interior and a hybrid cap on the 2420 GTS. All composite, very dry, smooth ride and has great top end performance. You will have to go to www.waypointmarine.com or the waypoint marine facebook page to see them. They are sold exclusively through our dealership. These pictures are of both versions. They can be rigged with any of the four major brands of motors (Mercury, Evinrude, Yamaha or Suzuki). There is a couple of different console options. The picture of the tan one is the one with the hybrid cap (2420 GTS).

Jared Poole
Waypoint Marine


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Shawn, get with Coy Witherspoon and ride in his 25 magnum Haynie, you'll buy one I'm sure. Was in it yesterday, the boat is a freaking barge man. Three people can throw plugs comfortably from the console to the front, it's a beast!!!!


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tommy Alexander, the guide, runs a Haynie Magnum in Matagorda. I think he charges $550 for a full day trip for four. It might be worth your while to book a trip and see how you like the boat.

According to the criteria you laid out the Haynie Magnum would be a prime candidate.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I am liking the options on the Haynie because you can design the deck yourself and basically build it like you want.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I can build it with no live wells no extra pumps and no frills fishing machine. Just a fishing platform with a motor.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Too bad they didn't build the old Triton sea-flight in a 24ft model. If I had to choose between a 24 Kenner or a 22 Sea-flight, Sea-flight hands down. Good luck Capt!


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

capt. david said:


> Too bad they didn't build the old Triton sea-flight in a 24ft model. If I had to choose between a 24 Kenner or a 22 Sea-flight, Sea-flight hands down. Good luck Capt!


Yea I had a 22 Seaflight for a few years great boat was just too wet for me. A 24 in that may have done the trick.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Still looking around. But the Blackjack as much as I love it may be up for sale soon. It's a beast but I just need more room. And I got the fever so there's only one cure. 








Little older pic. It has a 10ft blade power pole now.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

It would be hard to beat the Haynie 25 Magnum for what you are looking to do, plus the great service Haynie and Chris' Marine offers


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I went with the 25 Magnum Haynie. Take a while before I get it but can't wait.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

What power did you go with?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

250 merc


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Just got in from Chris's Marine. Can't comment much on the boat yet because I won't have it for a while. But the dealership is top notch. Scott is a great guy and spent a half a day with me making sure we are going to get it just like I want the first time. So if your in the market I would recommend talking with Scott at Chris's Marine. Real nice guy.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

I've only dealt with Jacob but all the guys are great. Can't wait for my bigfoot!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

CaptainHebert said:


> I went with the 25 Magnum Haynie. Take a while before I get it but can't wait.


Congratulations bud, can't wait to see it......


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Good choice, can't go wrong with a Haynie/Merc combo and the excellent service at Chris'


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea I think I will be happy. Even though I hate to see the Blackjack go its a beast. Been a great boat and still is. Guess I will get it waxed up one more time and get it ready to sale. It will make someone a great boat. It's got experience. LOL.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Man I would love to sell my Kenner and get that Blackjack


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Gonna make someone a good deal. You hardly ever see them so should be a hot item when I get ready. Couple of more weeks and I will put it up. Boat is great shape. If anyone knows me I take care of my stuff. Just got the seat cushions redone and it will be buffed by George and looking good.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Dropped it off with George today gonna get it looking new again. I might have to wait a while when I get it back. Hate to get rid of it looking so good. LOL


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Parker Big Bay. I know you don't need the tunnel or fish that style but it is a capped boat with storage for yours and clients junk. A plethora of fishing space. For a guide the best thing I see is the ability for a customer to stand on the raised section of the nose if they are comfortable or in the recessed section of the casting deck if uncomfortable fishing rough water. Transom mount trolling favorable so you can let clients feel important up front. Who knows you may use that tunnel to get up shallow throwing those slow sinks that I love...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

CaptainHebert said:


> I went with the 25 Magnum Haynie. Take a while before I get it but can't wait.


were you able to test run one?


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> were you able to test run one?


Yes I did. We were in Aransas so didn't get the Trinity bay waves but I got to see what it would do in windy chop. It was good but time will tell if its better than the Blackjack. But it has the room I'm looking for.


----------

